# Πληθυντικός της λέξης "κόστος"



## sarant (Oct 10, 2012)

Το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει, αλλά όχι σε αυτοτελές άρθρο.

Με ρώτησαν σήμερα κατ' ιδίαν αν μπορούμε να λέμε "τα κόστη" και ακόμα περισσότερο "των κοστών".

Απάντησα ότι: Κάποτε έβγαζα σπυράκια με τα κόστη, αλλά τώρα όχι πια, αν και δεν έχω ακόμα αρχίσει να το χρησιμοποιώ. Tα τελευταία χρόνια αποκτούν πληθυντικό όλο και περισσότερες λέξεις -ας πούμε, σε όλες σχεδόν τις ραδιοφωνικές εκπομπές λένε για "ρύθμιση των ήχων" και όχι του ήχου, όπως παλιά. Υπόψη ότι πολλές φορές το costs στα ελληνικά μεταφράζεται "δαπάνες, έξοδα". Άλλες φορές, αν δεν θες να βάλεις πληθυντικό, θα πεις "στοιχεία κόστους".

Ο Ζάζουλας στην παλιότερη συζήτηση είχε γράψει (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2050-Φράσεις-που-μας-τη-σπάνε&p=83585&viewfull=1#post83585):Επικαιροποιώ κάτι παλιότερα που έχω γράψει σχετικά με το κόστος:
•Το ΛΝΕΓ (1η έκδοση - επανεκτύπωση) υποστηρίζει ότι δεν έχει πληθυντικό αριθμό. (Κάποτε μάλιστα ενθυμούμαι λαθοθήρες να αποδοκιμάζουν "τα κόστη" σφόδρα — και κατά πώς φαίνεται κρατάει χρόνια αυτή η κολόνια: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...―Ξ±-ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ-Ο€ΞΏΞ»ΞΉΟ„ΞΉΞΊΞ®&p=58927#post58927.)
•Το ΛΝΕΓ στη 2η έκδοσή του (2006) αλλάζει γραμμή: Αναφέρει «συνήθ. χωρ. πληθ.· μερικοί χρησιμοποιούν τον τ. κόστη».
•Το ΛΣΓ το εντάσσει στο κλιτικό υπόδειγμα Ο34, που σημαίνει ότι έχει πληθυντικό αριθμό, και μάλιστα με γενική "των κοστών". Για τη γεν. πληθ. βλ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?342-Ο„ΞΏ-ΞΌΟ€ΞµΟ„ΟΞ½-Ξ®-Ο„ΞΏ-ΞΌΟ€ΞµΟ„Ο&p=2814#post2814.
•Το ΛΚΝ το εντάσσει στο κλιτικό υπόδειγμα Ο46α, που σημαίνει ότι έχει μεν πληθυντικό αριθμό, αλλά δεν έχει γενική πληθυντικού.
•Και τέλος όποιος γυρίζει και στην πιάτσα, σίγουρα έχει ακούσει για τον πληθυντικό και τον τύπο τα κόστα.
.​Πριν από πολλά χρόνια (ήταν δήμαρχος Αθηναίων ο Μπέης) παρακολουθούσα κάτι σεμινάρια επιχειρησιακής έρευνας, και εκεί μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση ότι ο καθηγητής έλεγε "υπολογίζουμε τα κόστα". Βέβαια, εκεί ο πληθυντικός δικαιολογιόταν, αφού είχε διάφορα στοιχεία κόστους. Φυσικά, αν πεις τα κόστα (όπως τα πόστα) η γενική θα είναι "των κόστων".


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 10, 2012)

Αυτοί οι πληθυντικοί όλο και θα κερδίζουν έδαφος, όπως ο πληθυντικός της υποδομής. Προσωπικά δεν με ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα αν και το βρίσκω ανούσιο.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2012)

Το «ανούσιο» είναι και υποκειμενικό (πχ ένας μονοθεϊστής θα θεωρεί ανούσιο το να έχει πληθυντικό η λέξη _Θεός_) και δεν αφορά τη γραμματική.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 10, 2012)

Είπα "προσωπικά". Ανούσιο το βρίσκω γιατί ο διαχωρισμός κόστος των / κόστη των, δεν δίνει κάποια επιπρόσθετη πληροφορία. Μπορεί σε κάποιον να ακούγεται χρήσιμο, αλλά εμένα μού ακούγεται σαν το "μην ανοίγετε τα στόματά σας" αντί του "μην ανοίγετε το στόμα σας".


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

«Κόστα» η Βικιπαίδεια έχει μόνο στην Κόστα Ρίκα. Και πάνω από 50 «κόστη». 

Εδώ, ας πούμε, ένας βαρέθηκε να γράφει «δαπάνες» και σκέφτηκε να το εναλλάξει:
Το νεκρό σημείο μιας επιχείρησης αποτελείται από δύο συνιστώσες: Τις μεταβλητές (variable cost) και τις σταθερές δαπάνες (fixed cost) της επιχείρησης. Οι πρώτες αφορούν τις δαπάνες που προκύπτουν όταν υπάρχει παραγωγή, και αφορούν κόστη όπως τις πληρωμές των εργαζομένων, τις υπερωρίες, τους λογαριασμούς του ρεύματος κλπ.
Άλλος:
Πέρα από το οικονομικό κόστος, δεν πρέπει να παραλείψουμε να αναφερθούμε και σε κόστη που δεν σχετίζονται άμεσα με την οικονομία, όπως για παράδειγμα το ηθικό κόστος όταν διαρρεύσουν ευαίσθητα προσωπικά δεδομένα ατόμων.

Ωστόσο, η Βικιπαίδεια δεν έχει ούτε ένα _κοστών_. Αυτό είναι ακόμα για όσους έχουν τσαγανό:
http://www.neurolingo.gr/el/online_tools/lexiscope.htm?term=κόστος

Τσαγανό έχουν και οι νομοθέτες: 5 κοστών (και 1 κόστων)

Νομοθετήματα (απόλαυση, το τελευταίο):

επιστρέφεται από το Δημόσιο ποσό δραχμών ίσο με τη διαφορά των δύο κόστων κτήσης (Υπ.Απόφ. του 1986)
Η διεύθυνση προγράμματος έχει την ευθύνη των δραστηριοτήτων, με τις οποίες έχει επιφορτισθεί από τους Συμμετέχοντες, προς το κοινό συμφέρον όσον αφορά τη διαχείριση των κοστών, των προθεσμιών και την επίτευξη των επιδιωκομένων υπηρεσιών από το σύστημα. (Συμφωνία του 2006)
οι ειδικές διατάξεις περί της συνεργασίας με τις χώρες ΒΑΑ συμπεριλαμβανομένων των τρόπων κατανομής των καθηκόντων και κοστών που αναφέρονται στις χώρες αυτές (Μνημόνιο 2007 — όχι το γνωστό)
- των τρεχόντων κοστών ενός αποδοτικού παρόχου αντί των ιστορικών κοστών, τα οποία -ιστορικά κόστη- κινδυνεύουν να υπερεκτιμήσουν σημαντικά τα προσήκοντα κόστη (Απόφαση ΕΕΤΤ του 2008)

Τα *κόστη* τα βρίσκω σε 131 νομοθετήματα.

Από περιέργεια: ποια λέξη κλίνεται ΧΧΧος, ΧΧΧους, ΧΧΧα;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> «Κόστα» η Βικιπαίδεια έχει μόνο στην Κόστα Ρίκα.


Nickel, αν πρόσεξες είπα «στην πιάτσα». Η Βικιπαίδεια δεν είναι η πιάτσα. :)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 10, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Nickel, αν πρόσεξες είπα «στην πιάτσα». Η Βικιπαίδεια δεν είναι η πιάτσα. :)



Αν με το _πιάτσα_ εννοείς και τους οικονομολόγους, ε, τότε ναι. Κι εγώ _κόστα_ το πρωτάκουσα το '88. ;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Η Βικιπαίδεια δεν είναι η πιάτσα. :)


Αυτό είπα κι εγώ, με άλλα λόγια.  Παρέμπ, τα _κόστα_ τα είχα ακούσει (μιλάμε για δεκαετία του 1970) πριν από τα _κόστη_.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2012)

Ε ναι, οι παλιοσειρές «κόστα» έλεγαν — μετά εμφανίστηκαν πιο γραμματιζούμενοι συνάδελφοι.


----------



## Pippi Longstocking (Oct 10, 2012)

Οι κανόνες μιας γλώσσας υπαγορεύουν τη χρήση της ή η χρήση της γλώσσας υπαγορεύει τους κανόνες;

Προσωπικά βρίσκω ότι "τα κόστη" (συμπεριλαμβανομένης της γενικής πληθυντικού) περνούν επιτυχώς τα μεταβατικά στάδια που προηγούνται της παγίωσης... και σίγουρα αυτή ήταν η μοίρα πολλών άλλων λέξων/όρων η χρήση των οποίων έχει τώρα πλέον καθιερωθεί!

Ας μην ξεχνάμε επίσης ότι η λέξη κόστος είναι το πρώτο συνθετικό διάφορων πολυλεκτικών συνθέτων (π.χ. κόστος παραγωγής, κόστος λειτουργίας κ.λπ.). Από αυτή την άποψη έχει νόημα ο πληθυντικός, καθώς μπορεί να αναφέρεται σε διάφορα επιμέρους κόστη και επομένως δίνει επιπρόσθετη πληροφορία.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Άλλος:
> Πέρα από το οικονομικό κόστος, δεν πρέπει να παραλείψουμε να αναφερθούμε και σε κόστη που δεν σχετίζονται άμεσα με την οικονομία, όπως για παράδειγμα το ηθικό κόστος όταν διαρρεύσουν ευαίσθητα προσωπικά δεδομένα ατόμων.



Ωραίο παράδειγμα. Αφενός η χρήση του πληθυντικού έχει νόημα και αφετέρου δεν θα μπορούσε να μπει "δαπάνες".


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Από περιέργεια: ποια λέξη κλίνεται ΧΧΧος, ΧΧΧους, ΧΧΧα;


το μένος, του μένους, τα μένεα :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

Μ' αρέσει που σκέφτηκες τα μένεα και όχι τα έπεα (πτερόεντα).


----------



## Pippi Longstocking (Oct 10, 2012)

"κόστη", "κόστα" και τώρα και... "κόστεα"!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

Χμμμ, κόστεα βόδα εδώ, χαμοί αλλού, μάλλον έπρεπε να απαντήσω σταυρωτά.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μ' αρέσει που σκέφτηκες τα μένεα και όχι τα έπεα (πτερόεντα).


Για το _μένος _δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογή πληθυντικού, Δόκτωρ, ενώ το _έπος _είναι κανονικά εντεταγμένο στο κλιτικό πρότυπο -ος -> -η. Για το οποίο κλιτικό πρότυπο θυμίζω και ότι:Το χάος σύμφωνα με το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη δεν έχει πληθυντικό. Ευτυχώς που ο Καρυωτάκης, ο Λαπαθιώτης, ο Σκαρίμπας, ο Φιλύρας, ο Ρίτσος, ο Παλαμάς, ο Μήτσος Παπανικολάου και τόσοι άλλοι, γνωστοί και λιγότερο γνωστοί ποιητές (ανάμεσά τους κι ο Άχθος Αρούρης, ο παππούς μου), δεν διάβασαν το λεξικό κι έτσι χρησιμοποίησαν τον τύπο «τα χάη» στα ποιήματά τους. [http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/07/05/xaos/].​


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2015)

Στο Χρηστικό αναφέρει στο σχετικό λήμμα: (σπαν.) κόστη.


----------

